# My NEW baby boy!! pic heavy



## Tinaschi's (Jul 9, 2010)

I am soooo in LOVE!

This is Malachi....I just got him today. I have long long wished for a LC blk & white and it was sooo worth the wait!


----------



## Chi-mom-2B (Nov 7, 2012)

OMG!!!
Talking about WAAAYYY adorable!
Congratulations on your new baby


----------



## Tinaschi's (Jul 9, 2010)

Chi-mom-2B said:


> OMG!!!
> Talking about WAAAYYY adorable!
> Congratulations on your new baby


Thank you so much....I'm beyond thrilled! :cloud9:


----------



## coco_little_bear (May 30, 2012)

He's gorgeous!! I love his markings.


----------



## Rolo n Buttons (Sep 22, 2012)

He's beautiful, like a little panda!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## SarahJG (May 25, 2013)

Welcome, Malachi! You have a great name and a lovely little face. I'm sure you're going to have many devoted followers on this forum, too!


----------



## Winstonsmum (Jul 2, 2013)

Awww adorable!! Congratulations on your new baby


----------



## Lulajane (Jun 24, 2013)

OH MY WORDS!!! What a most precious baby!! Malachi is too cute for words!! Love his name too. I've been thinking that when I get another baby that I may get a LC. :love2:


----------



## Tinaschi's (Jul 9, 2010)

Thank you everyone for the kind words.... I couldn't be happier with my long awaited dream pup! All my children, young and grown,....adore him also! He is such a social butterfly. =)


----------



## Jayda (Jun 15, 2012)

Congrats, simply beautiful pup. Happy new puppy day!


----------



## Chihuahuaobsession (Apr 27, 2013)

Malachi you are so cute! Definitely worth the wait! Congrats on your new baby.


----------



## Tinaschi's (Jul 9, 2010)

Jayda said:


> Congrats, simply beautiful pup. Happy new puppy day!


Thank you so much!


----------



## Tinaschi's (Jul 9, 2010)

Chihuahuaobsession said:


> Malachi you are so cute! Definitely worth the wait! Congrats on your new baby.


Thank you....yes he sure was worth it!


----------



## TyChi (Aug 2, 2013)

Aw he is so cute, love the markings.


----------



## intent2smile (Dec 4, 2011)

Congrats!!! He is adorable.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

oh my,how adorable is he!!!!!!! Congratulations


----------



## LittlePixie (Jan 22, 2013)

oh my goodnesss!!! I love long coated chi's! he is beautiful!!!!!! congrats!


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

Congratulations! He is soooo handsome!! I love his markings. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Tinaschi's (Jul 9, 2010)

awww...thanks everyone!!! I'm soooo in love!  He is just a joy!!!


----------



## flowersnsunshine (Apr 27, 2013)

Adorable!!


----------



## Tabcat73 (May 8, 2013)

Eeeeeek too cute to contain! Just wanna cuddle that little dude.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## LeeAnnBee (Aug 1, 2013)

He is as cute as he could be. I was never found of the LC but him along with other pics has changed my mind. He is simply adorable. How old is he?


----------



## Chihuahuasloveme (Jan 8, 2010)

Congrats hes super cute!!!!!


----------



## Tinaschi's (Jul 9, 2010)

LeeAnnBee said:


> He is as cute as he could be. I was never found of the LC but him along with other pics has changed my mind. He is simply adorable. How old is he?


I was never a LC fan either. ...until I saw a LC blk n white yrs back...and I had to have one! 
He is 11wks.


----------



## Tinaschi's (Jul 9, 2010)

Thank u ALL...for the kind words!


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Congrats on a very handsome little Man! Adorable!!


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

I wish I could smell the puppy breath


----------

